# Nuwe X-Force 85 ponder



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

*Dis 'n warm boog*

My 80 pond Bowtech Allegiance skiet ek 244 voet per sekonde met 750gr pyl.

Dit pyl trek so stadig dit lyk soos 'n besem wat trek.

Gerhard


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> My 80 pond Bowtech Allegiance skiet ek 244 voet per sekonde met 750gr pyl.
> 
> Dit pyl trek so stadig dit lyk soos 'n besem wat trek.
> 
> Gerhard


Gerhard 244 vt/sek is glad nie so stadig nie,veral nie met so swaar pyl nie


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ek stem saam - dit is nogal vinnig! Ek wil baie graag die 85# "X-krag" in aksie waarneem! Lloyd van Blackhawk in Hilton, KZN, se dat die boog mense laat giggel as hulle dit skiet!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit is vuurwarm! Dis altyd lekker as mens spoed het om mee te speel. Dus bv. 'n 100gr swaarder pyl teen dieselfde spoed as die ou langs jou te skiet....


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Wat dink julle ouens?Miskien 115 voet-ponde met n 750 gr pyl teen 263 vt/sek


Philip, jy gaan die kak uit ons butts skiet met daardie boog!!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

244 voet per sekonde is nie sleg nie dit lyk net baie stadig as jy gewoond is om pyle teen 290 + voet per sekonde te sien vlieg.

Maar ek wil nie voor so 'n pyl staan nie want hy sal die snot uit jou uit skiet 

Dis ook harde werk om die pyle te trek want hulle sit baie diep.

Maar teen 115 voet pond skiet jy dalk reg deur die butt:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Gerhard 244 vt/sek is glad nie so stadig nie,veral nie met so swaar pyl nie


1. Hallo Phillip, wat hoor jy van die PSE agentskap. Hoe vorder jou dinge.
2. Kom die naweek op jou dorp(by Hendrik) jag. Wat van 'n braai.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

RayDando said:


> Philip, jy gaan die kak uit ons butts skiet met daardie boog!!!


Ask Spatan (Lloyd from Blackhawk Archery in Hilton)

He shot clean through their shop's butt with an X Force! :darkbeer:!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Braai*



Bushkey said:


> 1. Hallo Phillip, wat hoor jy van die PSE agentskap. Hoe vorder jou dinge.
> 2. Kom die naweek op jou dorp(by Hendrik) jag. Wat van 'n braai.



Dit klink goed.Laat weet my asb van julle planne.Saterdag aand/middag ?Ray I don't think it will harm the buds,I am thinking of the wall behind.Just joking,not for indoor


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Ja ek is terug.....Ons het a "stand" by die Royaal skou in Pietermaritzburg gehad. Ek is ook net nou terug van Durban af vaar ek 'n 85# X-Force aan n klieent togevat het.

Al ek can se is...... Hell heerdie boog het alis wat a boog jagter sook. Spoed baie hier van, stilte in die hand agter die skoot, die ding sit lekker in you hand elke keer. Dit maak hierdie boog vreeslik akuraat. 

Die selfte klieent het met n 70# X-Force begin en dan die 85# onmiddelik daarnaar bestel. Hy is oor die maan meet die boog. Ek is ook bly dat hy tevrede is met die "set-up" vant hy het n clomp geld spandeer. 


Dit is baie lekker om terug te wees.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*85 Pond X-Force*

Ek sal julle manne op hoogte hou met die spoed,KE en ander belangriker goeters.My nuwe Apple press vereis net spesiale rollers vir die X-Force.Sodra ek dit kry kan ek begin fine tune


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

See the bowhunting forum, where a Tannie just took down a Jumbo with one of these 85# beats! 

(First tannie ever to take a jumbo with a bow, by the way!)


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> See the bowhunting forum, where a Tannie just took down a Jumbo with one of these 85# beats!
> 
> (First tannie ever to take a jumbo with a bow, by the way!)


Matatazela,

you link to the bowhunting forum not works. Please can you post the right link ?


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Lady Elephant bowkill*



Matatazela said:


> See the bowhunting forum, where a Tannie just took down a Jumbo with one of these 85# beats!
> 
> (First tannie ever to take a jumbo with a bow, by the way!)


Het julle gesien wat se ponde skiet sy?83 f....n ponde 103 vtlb KE.As sy vir my se eet jou kool en pampoen dan vra ek vir nog.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=507262

Here

Sorrie!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

That's one strong chick.


----------



## rogueworrior (May 23, 2005)

*.*

Wish I could read all this.

J


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=507262
> 
> Here
> 
> Sorrie!


I found the same pictures and more on the PSE web site with a little story of her hunt.

http://www.pse-archery.com/teressa_fbk.php?PHPSESSID=bd3cfdbbfa8bf183b2819cba004c0bec


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

A friend of my tested the X-Force with 70# and a 333 grain arrow by 30" draw length.
First shot 348 fps, 2. shot 349 fps, 3. shot 353 fps, 4. shot 348 fps.
This bow seems not bad, he meant also the bow had no hand shock.
Now I am a little bit in twice to shoot for next year a Tribute or a X-Force
Here two pictures 


View attachment 262831


View attachment 262832


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

caracal said:


> A friend of my tested the X-Force with 70# and a 333 grain arrow by 30" draw length.
> First shot 348 fps, 2. shot 349 fps, 3. shot 353 fps, 4. shot 348 fps.
> This bow seems not bad, he meant also the bow had no hand shock.
> Now I am a little bit in twice to shoot for next year a Tribute or a X-Force


X Force seems to be the one bow that is pulling people out of the Bowtech camp, after a test shoot. It takes the faithful and converts them to a new brand loyalty (to me, brand loyalty is a bit dumb - because we support manufacturers that make money off us! Shoot what works for you, and make sure the manufacturers know that you will switch in a heartbeat should a better offering come along!)


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> X Force seems to be the one bow that is pulling people out of the Bowtech camp, after a test shoot. It takes the faithful and converts them to a new brand loyalty (to me, brand loyalty is a bit dumb - because we support manufacturers that make money off us! Shoot what works for you, and make sure the manufacturers know that you will switch in a heartbeat should a better offering come along!)


You are absolutely right. I could not agree with you more. At the end of the day we score if the manufactures compete the way they do. Some one has to come up with something that will beat the X-force next. Can't wait.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Yep Bushkey - that will certainly turn heads! As long as it is a PSE... :grin:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Pennetjies naby mekaar*

Op 76lb en 27" treklengte is my 20 en 30 yrd pennetjies teenmekaar met n 470gr pyl.Ek skiet die pyle teen 298 v/s KE=90 vtlb.Dit is nogal redelik parmantig.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> redelik parmantig.


Hahaha! Us South Africans are so humble!


----------

